# Just a Tap on the shoulder



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

LOL! Now that's funny!!


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

Lmao, Funniest one I've heard for a while.


----------

